# I Live In Very Interesting Enviornment



## Lon (May 21, 2017)

As previously mentioned, I live in a age 55 + very nice apartment facility. There are just a few married couples. Most of the residents are single widows/widowers/divorced individuals with some of the single females sharing 2 bedroom 2 two bath units and a few male/female couples doing the same. 

Each resident has a story to tell and I have heard a few of them like from a single retired hot shot lawyer and a few retired teachers. A few of the residents are still working but most are retired. 

The temperature will be in the 90's today and there will be residents gathered around the pool with their visiting grandchildren. Some of the residents will be using the built in BarBQue facilities for there lunch or dinner.

The resident manager of this apartment (Lisa) does a super job of managing and dealing with the residents. I told her she should write a book because she knows all the individual stories including mine. 

Our oldest resident is a 99 year old lady that walks four times a day around the complex for exercise. She is a spry friendly little thing.


----------



## Camper6 (May 21, 2017)

In my apartment there are all ages and types.  

Right next door there is a little girl about 4 years old.  She always makes my day.  She even slips notes under my door with hearts on them.  Others are friendly but they like their space and most of them are working people.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2017)

Lon, is yours an assisted living facility?  I live in a condo complex that has 2 pools and all kinds of people.  A lot of families, etc.  I am considering an assisted living facility with more people my age and activities.


----------



## Lon (May 22, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Lon, is yours an assisted living facility?  I live in a condo complex that has 2 pools and all kinds of people.  A lot of families, etc.  I am considering an assisted living facility with more people my age and activities.



No it's not Assisted Living but some of the residents have something like VISITING ANGELS etc. come to them to help with various functions from cleaning,cooking.bathing,dressing, pill taking etc. I guess the average age of the residents to be in the 70's. The entire apartment complex is geared to INDEPENDENT LIVING.


----------



## dothingsthatinspire (May 22, 2017)

My wife and I found an interesting small town. It has about 3500 residents and a high percentage are over 55. It's unusual because it has a hospital and clinic, making it ideal for retirement. Living expense are much less than compared to the big city we left. By volunteering at the local art center and joining a local church, for now, we have all the support we need. Later, if desired, there is an active/assisted living center we could join. But given the fun we're having, we won't consider a change for many years.


----------



## Manatee (May 22, 2017)

There are about 9,000 residents in our 55+ community which is mostly 3 story apartment houses.  It is a mix of couples, widows and widowed.  Many are here to escape the rigors of house maintenance.  Most but not all have cars.  There is a bus for those that have only a walking license.


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 2, 2017)

I live in a 55+ sheltered supported bungalow one of 9 in a group set back from the road. We each have a small garden and there are 7 ladies and a guy plus me.
They are only small as only 1 bedroom.
Depending on your needs the bungalows are adapted, hand rails, emergency pull cords, emergency keyboxes to allow access for support workers and regular visits from the support team if required. The person who lived here before me must have been disabled as the shower has been converted to a wet room.
I like it here very much.


----------



## wasserball (Jun 26, 2017)

I live alone in a 3300 sq foot 2 story 3 car garage home, at the end of the cul-de-sac, on .42 acre lot.  When I am bored, depending on mood, I decide which of two cars I take for a drive, the Porsche 911 Turbo or a Honda Fit.  Yes, I am very different from other retirees.  God has given me a lot of opportunities and I have taken advantage of them.


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2017)

wasserball said:


> I live alone in a 3300 sq foot 2 story 3 car garage home, at the end of the cul-de-sac, on .42 acre lot.  When I am bored, depending on mood, I decide which of two cars I take for a drive, the Porsche 911 Turbo or a Honda Fit.  Yes, I am very different from other retirees.  God has given me a lot of opportunities and I have taken advantage of them.



That's Wonderful wasserball, How old a retiree are you. The reason I ask is because when I was a younger retiree at age 58 I lived what many would say was a Opulent Existence. I am now 82 and live quite well thank you.


----------



## wasserball (Jun 26, 2017)

From all the posts I have seen, I can see you are definitely the senior venerable dean of this forum. Hat off to you.  .  I'm 69.5, retired at 62.  Lived in CA most of my life but not there anymore since a job relocation in 2004.  As you can see, I don't hang around here too much with only 12 posts in 2 years.


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2017)

wasserball said:


> From all the posts I have seen, I can see you are definitely the senior venerable dean of this forum. Hat off to you.  .  I'm 69.5, retired at 62.  Lived in CA most of my life but not there anymore since a job relocation in 2004.  As you can see, I don't hang around here too much with only 12 posts in 2 years.



Thanks for your response and congrats on retiring early enough to enjoy life, some wait too long.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 27, 2017)

I prefer being independent also as long as I can.  The people next door moved a few weeks ago and I found out that I had been living next door to a many talented man.  I never knew he was a poet!.  He brought me a poem he had written about life's struggles and how we handle them.  He said it reminded him of me and my struggle to be independent no matter what came my way.  He recited some of his other writings and I was amazed at what I heard.  He gave me a copy of it and said he was going to publish a book of them for family and close friends.  He asked if he could dedicate this one to me and I told him I would be honored.  He said he had been writing poems since the 6th grade when words just started to flow for him.  To look at him you would think just another retired country guy.  Another lesson  never judge a book....


----------

